# Old ipad iOS App can not Login



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

Hi 

I have an iPad 1 (iOS 5.1) which is stuck at v3.2.4708871 of the iOS Tivo app. 

Recently, I have been unable to login. If I use username/password, I get a network error. If I use the MAK, i get an invalid MAK error.

System includes a romio plus networked via MOCA. I have 3 other devices which can successfully login and stream (iOS 7 iphone, and two fire tablets). Tivo online works fine.

Everything has been rebooted multiple times. 

Has the old app stopped working or do you fee the issue lies elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

Sounds like you have this issue from the thread over in the Help Center
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=529162


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The problem is the PKCS12 security certificate that is bundled with the older version of iOS app expired June 1, so TiVo would have to issue a patch to that older version with a new certificate for it to work.


----------



## Kevin D42 (Nov 7, 2009)

Sounds like you guys nailed it.

Thanks


----------



## mitsirrah (May 29, 2005)

Tivo has really disappointed me so far in regards to this.


----------



## LI-SVT (Sep 28, 2006)

I am jammed up with this problem too. I keep an old iPhone around to use with the stream. The phone is at IOS 6 and the older version of the TiVo app. I can't log in. I wish Tivo would fix this.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is no way for TiVo to fix older versions of the app becuase the only way to release an update is via the store and Apple currently only allows apps in the store written for iOS8 and above.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Dan203 said:


> There is no way for TiVo to fix older versions of the app becuase the only way to release an update is via the store and Apple currently only allows apps in the store written for iOS8 and above.


Yep, there are a boatload of iPad v1 "connected applications" that are becoming obsolete. It is a deprecated model.


----------



## JBDragon (Jan 4, 2004)

bradleys said:


> Yep, there are a boatload of iPad v1 "connected applications" that are becoming obsolete. It is a deprecated model.


It's a 5 year old Tablet. Apple has moved forward. It's time to upgrade! My brother give his young kids their old iPad 1 to use. They play games and watch kids programs on it, etc and it works just fine for them. It's kind of like witching how Windows 7 or whatever won't run on their 286 PC. Or how most all software won't run on it either.

Google only recommends 18 months of support for Android! That's a fraction of the support Apple gives. My iPhone 4 saw iOS4, iOS5, iOS6, and iOS7 and all the many minor updates in between and then it was finally time to upgrade to a iPhone 6. My iPad 3 is getting to that point also. It also got replaced my Apple with the iPad 4 6 months later which in a way screwed me. Still it's been a good tablet. I bring it to work daily and it's used for a number of things and then back home. It gets a lot of use but I'd like to replace it at some point. It does work with the TIVO app. It will get iOS9 installed on it.


----------

